# Can I use a UK tv in Malaysia?



## Scrasey2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I am just sorting which items are being air freighted to Penang and what is going in storage.

We have read in the Crown literature that Malaysia tv's are PAL which is the same as in the UK. I am presuming this means my Samsung LCD tv which I bought in the UK will work in Malaysia along with my dvd players (which are multi-region)?

Please can anyone confirm this.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## bintang (Aug 14, 2009)

Scrasey2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just sorting which items are being air freighted to Penang and what is going in storage.
> 
> ...


Hello!

We brought our PAL LCD TV and DVD player from Germany, they work pretty well here. 

Welcome to Malaysia!


----------



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

no reason why they should't work...welcome to malaysia!


----------

